# Someone is Having a Birthday Today . . .



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

I hope you feel honored Marc this is the only cake I have ever decorated, and it took about as long as a real one lol - spelling that out with a mouse was no easy feat! Happy birthday our friend!!!! Without your help here I don't know what we would do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Need pics for proof! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope you have an outstanding day Marc!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday Marc. Chill chill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

He is about to catch up with @Mike1950 
NOT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2015)

I already wished you Happy Birthday over on Facebook, but there isn't a law against doing it twice -- so Happy Birthday (again), Marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> He is about to catch up with @Mike1950
> NOT




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Happy birthday marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> He is about to catch up with @Mike1950
> NOT


I'm only 48!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 91658
> 
> 
> I hope you feel honored Marc this is the only cake I have ever decorated, and it took about as long as a real one lol - spelling that out with a mouse was no easy feat! Happy birthday our friend!!!! Without your help here I don't know what we would do.




Thanks Kevin! You rock!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Happy Birthday! Need pics for proof! Chuck



Thanks Chuck!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony said:


> Hope you have an outstanding day Marc!! Tony



Thanks Tony!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Happy Birthday Marc. Chill chill.



Thanks Ray!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I already wished you Happy Birthday over on Facebook, but there isn't a law against doing it twice -- so Happy Birthday (again), Marc



Thanks Duncan!!
Thanks Duncan!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Happy birthday marc



Thanks Mike!!

It's not like you're 40 years older than me...lol

Oh...wait....are you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Mike!!
> 
> It's not like you're 40 years older than me...lol
> 
> Oh...wait....are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey man I had to drag and drop each candle, all 4 different colors on that cake one at a time I don't know for sure I got the right number of them on there I think I lost count at one point lol.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 23, 2015)

Ummmm a lot of wax.....btu's.....know what I'm say'n. ....happy birthday !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ClintW (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy birthday! Nice lamp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

SENC said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks Henry!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Ummmm a lot of wax.....btu's.....know what I'm say'n. ....happy birthday !



Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Happy birthday! Nice lamp!



Thanks Clinton!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey man I had to drag and drop each candle, all 4 different colors on that cake one at a time I don't know for sure I got the right number of them on there I think I lost count at one point lol.




Thanks Kevin....there is the correct amount. 48.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday Marc! Hope your day is full of greatness!

Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday Marc
And sincerely - Thanks for all you do around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Kevin....there is the correct amount. 48.


I would have thought 48 years was more than enough time to learn better grammar.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

SENC said:


> I would did thunk 48 yars was bigger then enuf tyme too learnt gooder anglish.




Well, not everyone can be quite the contextomotoligist like some people.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well, not everyone can be quite the contextomotoligist like some people.


I do carry a heavy burden.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

SENC said:


> I would have thought 48 years was more than enough time to learn better grammar.



One would think that way if one was thinking in such a way to be thinkng that way...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Birthday Marc! Hope your day is full of greatness!
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Happy Birthday Marc
> And sincerely - Thanks for all you do around here.



Thanks Scott!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

SENC said:


> I do carry a heavy burden.



Oh it's gettin deep in here now....where's my galoshes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh it's gettin deep in here now....where's my galoshes?


These look to be yours...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Saaay....them er real purty shoeboots....


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2015)

Once again, I'm a little late to the party but happy belated birthday Marc. I hope that it was everything that you hoped it would be. Birthdays are good for your health......the more you have, the longer you live.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Once again, I'm a little late to the party but happy belated birthday Marc. I hope that it was everything that you hoped it would be. Birthdays are good for your health......the more you have, the longer you live.



Thanks Ken, I hope to have quite a bunch more later on. One at a time though, I don't need em all at once...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm late too! But seriously wish you a very happy birthday my friend. Your efforts really do make a difference around here and help to make this place what it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm late too! But seriously wish you a very happy birthday my friend. Your efforts really do make a difference around here and help to make this place what it is.



Thanks Greg!!


----------



## Strider (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine's today! :D Happy late birthday, chap. Have a round on me!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 25, 2015)

Strider said:


> Mine's today! :D Happy late birthday, chap. Have a round on me!


Happy Birthday Loris! Tell @Molokai to buy you a beer on me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Strider said:


> Mine's today! :D Happy late birthday, chap. Have a round on me!



Thanks Loris!! 

Happy Birthday right back at ya! Cheers!!!


----------



## Strider (Nov 27, 2015)

Why, thank you, gents! I've been pondering...while having a pint of dark Hirter after working in the workshop. The older I am, the more appreciation I have for the time being alone...away from other people's issues. Then I ordered another one. Best birthday ever! :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Strider said:


> The older I am, the more appreciation I have for the time being alone...away from other people's issues.



Crowds suck...people are stupid...put em all together and it's a mob scene....I'm happy in my house. In my yard. Me, the wife and grandkid....thems enough for me......

Cheers....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

